# Configuration langue du clavier (Qwerty italien)



## Sordi (30 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous!

Voilà pour poser les bases du problème je me suis acheté un macbook hier soir (le modèle alu) en Italie où j'habite et je ne connais pas mac (le tout premier), je suis assez mauvais en informatique, donc merci de me répondre de manière très simple 

(hein quoi? oui comme à un neuneu voilà)

Bon l'installation au début ça va, je mets comme langue d'utilisation le français mais au moment du choix de la configuration du clavier on me propose: américain, français ou français numérique.
Or mon clavier est un qwerty mais pas un qwerty américain (ben oui ce serait trop simple sinon) mais un qwerty italien (enfin il me semble bien...).
Ce qui globalement ne change pas les lettres mais quand mon clavier indique un ; par exemple moi je tape un <

Pas glop.

Et je ne sais pas s'il m'est possible de changer ça (où au pire si je dois passer la langue d'utilisation du mac à l'italien je suis ok mais je préfèrerais rester en français).

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide! (je crois avoir fait le tour des questions déjà posées, désolé si c'est un doublon!)


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2009)

Préférences système -> International -> Modifier la liste, et tu ajoutes l'italien à la liste des claviers !


----------



## Sordi (31 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Préférences système -> International -> Modifier la liste, et tu ajoutes l'italien à la liste des claviers !


 
Merciiiiiiiiiiiiii!

Je dois ajouter qu'il faut ensuite aller dans la barre en haut à droite de l'écran où se trouve un drapeau américain (vu que qwerty américain était sélectionné), cliqué dessus et sélectionné le drapeau italien pour finaliser le truc.

et après c'est nickel, tout fonctionne comme sur des roulettes quand tu vois ; sur ton clavier oh magie ça donne ; à l'écran.

Merci encore!


----------

